# RX Cart Clen any good?



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried RX Cart Clen Espirol 60mcg tablets? If so any good?

Also in general, would you recommend Clen? I use ECA but looking for something different at the moment.

Would you use it on its own or along with T3, heard so many contradicting views on this.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

you can cycle clen and eca so do eca 2 weeks clen 2 weeks rinse and repeat.

t3 is great and something I will always run while on cycle. it works great with clen but i would recommend being on gear or you will wither away to nothing!


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> you can cycle clen and eca so do eca 2 weeks clen 2 weeks rinse and repeat.
> 
> t3 is great and something I will always run while on cycle. it works great with clen but i would recommend being on gear or you will wither away to nothing!


Cheers Sambuca mate,that was exactly my plan, 2 weeks of Clen and 2 weeks of ECA.

Also that was my worry with T3, heard it eats into muscle a lot.

Have you tried RX cart?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> Cheers Sambuca mate,that was exactly my plan, 2 weeks of Clen and 2 weeks of ECA.
> 
> Also that was my worry with T3, heard it eats into muscle a lot.
> 
> Have you tried RX cart?


i havent, but i know people who have used some of their products like the acctuane which was good to go.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i havent, but i know people who have used some of their products like the acctuane which was good to go.


Cialis also g2g


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Cheers lads


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Mark_08 said:


> Has anyone tried RX Cart Clen Espirol 60mcg tablets? If so any good?
> 
> Also in general, would you recommend Clen? I use ECA but looking for something different at the moment.
> 
> ...


ordered last week started 4 days ago im on 120mcg (2 tablets) definately does the job! im a shaking wreck!


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> ordered last week started 4 days ago im on 120mcg (2 tablets) definately does the job! im a shaking wreck!


Cheers mate, will try 1 at first to see how the sides are.

How is your diet on it?


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

i didnt get much off one to be honest, diet pretty good, getting around 2k calories 6 days a week with around 250g protein, 60g fat and minimal carbs then one day a week going up to around 4k calories with increase carbs

im doing one week on/off with clen and eca. most people suggests two weeks but i build a tolerance quite quickly to them so i find them more effective in one week spells.

definately prefer clen, energy levels through the roof and the jittery feeling actually helps suppress my appetite

losing around 2lbs a week at the moment and strength still going up so happy days !


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds good mate, I will e doing 2 weeks on and 2 weeks of ECA as well.

My diet is similiar to yours, I am keeping fats pretty high, protein high and carbs very low with 1 day carb up.

Before holiday I saw quite good results but holiday messed me up a little, going to be back on it now.


----------



## liambb (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi i realise this post is old, but would people recommended to buy clen? Done a bit of looking around and not really heard a bad word.

http://uk-rxcart.com/weight-loss/17-buy-clenbuterol-uk.html


----------

